# Why I think Extraordinary Escapes is a waste of time



## smbrannan (May 29, 2007)

Extraordinary Escapes (EE") is the exchange program offered to Club Intrawest members.  It provides a way to exchange CI points for RCI, DVC  and HGVC resorts, as well as certain hotels and other travel "partners".  I've never found it to be a good deal and so I let my membership lapse 2 years ago.  I recently decided to see if I am missing anything - here's what I found.

I am planning to spend 4 nights in San Francisco in August and so called to find out how many points it would take to stay at the White Swan Inn, the only San Francisco hotel available through EE.  The White Swan in is very centrally located near Union Square and gets respectable, but not outstanding, reviews on various travel review websites.

The cost for 2 rooms (there are 4 of us) would be 320 points.

Annual dues on CI points are Cdn$6.10 which means that using points instead of cash to pay for the room would cost 320 X $6.10 = $1,952.

On top of this there is a reservation fee of US$20 per night, and I would have to renew my EE membership for US$139. That's another US$219 - which converts to approximately Cdn$240.

Total cost for 4 nights = $1,952 plus $240 = Cdn$2,192

On Expedia I found the exact same nights in the same hotel for a total cost of Cdn$1,978

So it costs C$214 MORE to book through through EE - hardly a good deal. 

And that doesn't count the opportunity cost on the price I paid for the CI points in the first place.  

To be clear - I have found the Club Intrawest locations to be high quality and have been very satisfied that being a CI member is good value (unless you buy from the developer, of course).  But their exchange programme is a joke.


----------



## tashamen (May 30, 2007)

That's why I haven't paid for that program for the past 4 years or so, and do all my CI exchanging through II.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 30, 2007)

On top of all the costs you outlined, all EE travel is non- cancellable. If you booked the room thru a travel outlet like Expedia you'd be able to cancel if your plans changed. 

EE can be OK for things like hard RCI exchanges OR to reserve at HGVC. But, to use EE as a way to pay for hotel rooms is not a good idea.


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 21, 2007)

I am interested in the HGVC relationship. I tried to book Palm Desert about 8 months out and was told there was no availability until 2 months beyond our requested date.

I contacted a CI owner re: a possible direct exchange, and they said there was lots of availability.

How is inventory allotted to HGVC (and vice-versa)? It appears a direct exchange might work best if I can find someone wishing HGVC.

Thanks


----------



## jzirker (Jul 30, 2007)

*Trading CI into II?*

How do you trade your CI points into II?  We've been on Extraordinary Escapes since we bought CI, but loved II when we traded into them via our DVC ownership.  Can someone give or send me pointers on how we can trade our CI points into II?  Thanks!


----------

